# Photo of the Month October Winner - Twocolor



## Overread (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations go to twocolor for the charming photo Baptizm which has stood out from the rest to win Photo of the Month


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 5, 2012)

gratz man! that photo is bad@$$!


----------



## mishele (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats!!! Well deserved photo of the month!!!


----------



## laynea24 (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## kathyt (Dec 5, 2012)

Good job! Love this image.


----------



## cwcaesar (Dec 6, 2012)

Congratulations.  That is a really great photo!


----------



## JackandSally (Dec 6, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## mandyloophoto (Dec 6, 2012)

The lighting is perfect! Her eyes really pop! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## dascrow (Dec 6, 2012)

Great job!  Congrats!


----------



## panblue (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking good on the front page! Bravo!


----------



## binga63 (Dec 10, 2012)

congratz... great pic


----------



## emdiemci (Dec 20, 2012)

Great picture man


----------



## Mr_Mac (Dec 20, 2012)

Congrats!  Very nice shot.


----------



## Mully (Dec 20, 2012)

Very great shot ...love the POV soft lighting and what a cute girl ..... I know she will be happy! .....Take her for ice cream.


----------



## Horsemover (Dec 21, 2012)

Just stumbled upon this...all I can say is WOW.  Congrats!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice win twocolor--congratrulations!!! I nominated this photo as a POTM candidate just seconds after I saw it posted...such a lovely,lovely photo by twocolor!


----------



## Animonster (Dec 25, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful picture! Great job, tell the little girl that she's famous!


----------



## sunnygdr (Dec 28, 2012)

very nice shot great


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2012)

spam reported


----------



## milai1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## outbreakchicago (Jan 15, 2013)

I love this pic Great job


----------



## shakilpsuk (Feb 1, 2013)

What a cute girl. Thanks a lot for showing the nice shot.


----------

